# I?m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

*(Laying the foundation) * 

Hey team, 
Well it time to get serious and start on my matrix plus. I’ve been painting / airbrushing for years but I’ve never had the opportunity to do a bow so I’m kind of looking forward to the process. Here’s a few of my past projects just in case your curious


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

SO Yeah basically I like to paint. 

I still have not yet decided on the overall theme thou.. I’m torn between the following: 

1.	Zombie Camo 
2.	WWII nose art 
3.	Hoyt’s Bone collector 

The Zombie camo would defiantly be the easiest for me, IDK why but I’ve never had an issue doing skulls and zombies. Go figure hahahaa.. 

I would love to do a WWII theme on it but I just cant wrap my head around it. I need more painting surface.. I just can’t figure out (yet) how to do the panels with rivets, I know where I would do the pinup girl and markings, but where DAM IT where / how would I do the panels and rivets?? 

Since I have Hoyt’s Bone collector limbs on it, I figure I can do something that new and edgy, I’ve got some great ideas for this theme as I could incoperate into it several different looks and still pull it off IMO. 

IDK.. I’m open to suggestions thou team.. Please feel free to speak up!.. What would you like to see it painted as ???


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*(Starting the prep)*

Well today is the big day, I’ve finally decided on starting my project and like most painting projects the prep is the #1 most important thing. Without a good surface to start on, the project is doomed before it begins. 

I started by taking the Matrix completely apart, well that is to say as far as I can go.. 

Here’s a few pics of the dismantle phase.

































Now with everything removed it was time to cover up what I don’t want sanded, painted, etc. 































Call we weird, but I’m actually looking forward to making up my own markings for my new creation lol.. so we can kiss these good bye..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

With the bow prepped I started my long journey of wet sanding. Typically I would use a paint remover at this phase to same me hours of labor, but since the matrix is a Carbon fiber raiser, I know that the only way to properly remove the existing finish is to wet sand it. 

I’m starting with 400 grit paper; this will allow me to remove most of the bulk finish without worrying about putting scratches in the raiser or sanding down to deep hurting the integrity of the fiber raiser. Once I’ve achieved bulk removal phase, I’ll start wet sanding using 600 grit. By the time it’s ready for primer & paint it will be as smooth as a baby’s butt  I’m not anticipating using any filler on it for any low spots but we’ll have to see the condition its in once the existing finish is removed before I can say for sure. 

So after approximately 3-4 hours of wet sanding this is where I’m at. 



















































Here’s what you don’t want to do!.. this just goes to show you that even 400 gr sometime is a little to much, I sent through the primer and just started / exposed the original fiber!.. I didn’t hurt it so I’m not to concerned with it but I did go more than I should have.. 













I’ve still got a LONG way to go but forward progress is being made. With any luck I should have it completed late tonight or tomorrow. My goal is to have primer on by Tomorrow night. 

If you like what you see, please come back tomorrow night and review the updates. Overall I’m allowing myself 10 days to complete it so this might be a long thread lol. Sorry.. 

Anyway thank you for your time team, have a great one I’m going back to my sanding.. Good times lol.. 

Tdc..


----------



## Jasper21 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool thread. Looking forward to the next steps.


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Ooo this should be good!.. 

My vote is for the Hoyt bone collector look!. WWII theme would be fricken awesome if you could pull it off?. 

Quick question for your TDC what paint are you using? (Createx, HOK, Duraocat, etc) ???


----------



## NWA_Hunter (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I'm in!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice work up there. :nod: Being a bit of an artist myself I like what I see. Good stuff.

As for the bow, I can see why nose art would be an issue. A pinup could go on easily, but there just isn't much surface to work with. And the straight lines and rivets just wouldn't work well with a bow that has such an organic, flowing shape. You need something that plays into the shape, but the Bone Collector thing is overdone and kind of lame. So of your options I'd suggest Zombie camo and a repaint on the limbs (and they WILL hold up to "normal" paint so it's an option).

Ghosts or spectral body parts could play well with the riser shape. Some kind of Frankenstein motif could work, it is going to be a frankenbow after all. Other than that I'm coming up short on ideas, though. :lol:

Are you going to add SpiralX cams to the beast now? That'll get the DW down to where you want it and make it FAST.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

really digging the pin up style.


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like quite a project. I will keep checking for updates.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

Waiting to see the finish


----------



## yotamonster (Oct 29, 2011)

I really like the shotty you painted.


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW is all I can say. I'm in for the finished project, all your work looks awesome!


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

What did you decide on ...looking forward to seeing how it comes out !


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

subscribed, love the ww2 nose artworks, kool pistol tiger stripes , i wonder what your bow might look like with vietnam issue tiger stripes....http://www.tigerstripeproducts.com/index.htm


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I know this is going to be good.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

In for later.


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks good so far


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

All the stuff you've done looks amazing.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't wait for final result.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

WWII nose art would be my favorite!


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread! You've done quite a lot of work and I can't wait for the end results!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

im also in 

definitely worth more time reading then the sharpie post.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome, good work.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

tag


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

in..


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Not positive on the 2011 but, the 2012 roller guard just unscrews off the riser..


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking forward to the finished product. Good luck.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Hurry up and get that thing finished cause I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking forward to it


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

tdc57 said:


> Here’s what you don’t want to do!.. this just goes to show you that even 400 gr sometime is a little to much, I sent through the primer and just started / exposed the original fiber!.. I didn’t hurt it so I’m not to concerned with it but I did go more than I should have..



So, the carbon fiber material inside of my Matrix+ is actually..."*GREEN*"???


----------



## GLo1982 (Sep 11, 2009)

Everything looks awesome, cant wait to see the finished bow.


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

Nose art would be great to see done on a bow. The classics never become dated.


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

Totally In!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Cant wait to see this one!!


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nose work down the stabilizer?


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



unklechuckles19 said:


> WOW is all I can say. I'm in for the finished project, all your work looks awesome!


Agree. I'm in to see the results


----------



## Mauislayer (Aug 15, 2012)

Saweet


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

subd...lets see the beast


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm in. Snakeskin would be good.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Im in! Your other work looks great!


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

tagged


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

For everyone out there who would like to take on a project like this but has really never tried, here are some builder “Project notes” for you. It should explain what you should be thinking about as proceed along with the project. Notes will be updated as forward progress is being made. I hope this helps. 

1.	The raiser substrate consist of (3) layers before fiber epoxy (white the primer, black in the resin and green is the fiber). Assumption / assuming that all joints are marked on the bow. Light pink area is camo dipped backing, it is not necessary that you remove all of this finish, just make it as smooth as you can. Ie 400-600 (wet sand – not dry sand) ~ use 900 - 1100gr later in the process. 
2.	Top and bottom end plates are constructed of aluminum; do not use anything rougher than 400 grit as you do not want to scratch them. Filling them back up will be a *****!. 
3.	Once gross removal of all color is done, wear latex gloves (moving forward until completed) so acid from fingers does not hurt the project. 
4.	Will need to apply adhesive premotor to the raiser prior to any base coat (2) light coats should work wait 5 minutes between coats. To much adhesive premotor will work against you!. Just mist it lightly twice then prime. Do not sand premotor. 
5.	Consider using auto body filler primer on it to fill any possible uneven areas. Wet sand primer with 600 gr, 2 coats prior to actual base coat. 
6.	(primer facts / tips) If your final project consist of mostly darker colors use the darker primer, if you going with lighter colors use the lightest color primer you and find!. Primer selection does have an impact on final color. 




Timberdog said:


> Ooo this should be good!..
> 
> My vote is for the Hoyt bone collector look!. WWII theme would be fricken awesome if you could pull it off?.
> 
> Quick question for your TDC what paint are you using? (Createx, HOK, Duraocat, etc) ???



Hey TD.. Paint depends on the final theme I’ll be going for. If it’s a zombie camo or bone collector I’ll be using duracoat, if it’s the WWII theme (which I think I’ll be going with) then I’ll be using HOK. 

The main problem I have with Createx is it takes way too long to dry and is a water based paint. Just not my thing.. I know other brushers who use it with great success, more power to them, just different strokes for different folks. I’m extremely comfortable with HOK and Duracoat as these have been my go- to’s for years.. Sure they each have their own difficulties but I’ve learned how to overcome them. 






Buster of Xs said:


> Nice work up there. :nod: Being a bit of an artist myself I like what I see. Good stuff.
> 
> As for the bow, I can see why nose art would be an issue. A pinup could go on easily, but there just isn't much surface to work with. And the straight lines and rivets just wouldn't work well with a bow that has such an organic, flowing shape. You need something that plays into the shape, but the Bone Collector thing is overdone and kind of lame. So of your options I'd suggest Zombie camo and a repaint on the limbs (and they WILL hold up to "normal" paint so it's an option).
> 
> ...



Hey buster of X’s.. thanks sir, its always to GREAT to hear from a fellow artist, I’m more of hacker thou hahahaha.. I just get lucky here and there  I’m glad you like it thou.. 

The jury is still out regarding cam choice, I really need to go out and try the RKT, z3 and spiral cams. Once I find out what I like, then I’ll be moving forward. Well that is to say I’ll be sending my bow to Rayknight for him to perform his magic on it!.. Ray is the man with the plan.. 

As for the overall theme, I’m really trying to figure out how I can do the WWII theme.. I don’t think its ever been done before and I think I can pull it off. I have some great ideas on a different bone collector theme too, so IDK, the jury is still out at this moment. I know I could do a great job at on zombie / skull / Frankenstein theme but at 45 I think I’ll get tired of it over the next few years and either end up selling it or repainting it. IDK, we’ll have to see what I can do or more importantly what mood I’m in hell I might even do a mixture of two themes haha I’ve done it before with some decent results  ie this is what you get you mix WWII nose are with Zombies lol.. 

















tjb50cal said:


> subscribed, love the ww2 nose artworks, kool pistol tiger stripes , i wonder what your bow might look like with vietnam issue tiger stripes....http://www.tigerstripeproducts.com/index.htm



Hey thank you. I’m glad you like it, I’m sorry but I’m camo'ed out. I’ve done it enough times that I’m just tiered of it and the look. 

Here was my last camo project I did on Rock river LR 308, I did it up in urban camo, it came decent enough IMO 












Again many love it!.. More power to them, I’m going to a theme job on it. If I was going to do any kind of camo on it I would do something like this thou. Different, edgy. 












Regardless thank you for your time, the kind words and have a great day big guy.. 

Tdc. 






swbuckmaster said:


> im also in
> 
> definitely worth more time reading then the sharpie post.


Sharpie post? Someone did their bow in a sharpie? That’s thinking (Outside the box) I’m assuming that it got all over is hands? Did it turn out good? I’ve seen some pretty cool stuff done with a Sharpie.. 





ABTABB said:


> Not positive on the 2011 but, the 2012 roller guard just unscrews off the riser..



I was kinda of thinking that!.. I’m going down to the local store to see what they think before I start on crank on it and find out the hard way!.. thank you!.. 





bbentley392t said:


> So, the carbon fiber material inside of my Matrix+ is actually..."*GREEN*"???



Yep!. It sure looks like it!. It also looks like they numbered all of the joints too.. if I wasn’t worried about wrecking my raiser, I would sand it all down to see what / how they did it, but I’m just not that stupid.. lol.. 





eyeswideopen said:


> Nose art would be great to see done on a bow. The classics never become dated.



Agreed!.. the classics never go out of style.. I like the way you think!.. 




Ray knight said:


> Cant wait to see this one!!



Thank you Ray, You’ll actually be the first one to see in person, once it’s done I’m sending it to you so you can do what you do best!.. thank again sir.. 

Shaun 





trucker3573 said:


> Wow you are good! That tiger handgun is spectacular. Cannot wait to see this bow!



Thank you! That is very kind of you to say soo.. much appreciated. 





KimberTac1911 said:


> Nose work down the stabilizer?



Actually I was thinking that is where I could do the mouth; it’s about the same size as a silencer. However I wasn’t to thrilled with the final outcome, yeah we all have our moments hahahahaa. 












This is a little bigger but I’m just having fun here hahaha. Note, this wasn’t the completed pic, this was in process.. I love the process lol. 












If I end up doing the WWII theme the pinup will be on the main raiser. I’ve got 90% of it figured out. I’m just working on the details now. 




To everyone else who was kind enough to leave comments and or check it out! I would deeply like to thank you for your time and your extremely kind words of encouragement! .. I thoroughly enjoyed reading your comments and I was really happy to hear that you liked some of my past projects.. 

Thank you all..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Moving forward!. I happy to report that Forward progress is defiantly being made. I finished up the gross removal and I’m currently wet sanding with 600 now. I’ll be shooting ~ laying down the primer this afternoon, pics will be posted up later tonight for sure!.. 

I’m really trying to figure out how I can pull off WWII theme, wish me luck.. 

Thank you all again for your time team and have a great day everyone. 

Shaun


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Sub'n


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

Subscribed, can't wait to see how this comes out. The painted shotgun is superb!


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

cant wait to see it!


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Im in


Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

I really like the look of the Tele.
You do good work!!


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Subscribed! This is not something you see every day here on AT (i.e. Rage vs. SlickTrick, Hoyt vs. Mathews, etc.)
NOSE ART IS A MUST! You have a real gift for this genre, and not many people can do it. Zombies are way too passe'
I'm seriously considering sending you my shotgun for a custom job!!!!!!!!11


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

subscribed. 

tdc57 - you are quite talented and one has to respect that. im gonna keep an eye on this one.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

So I'm assuming that sandblasting with a very gentle media is NOT a good idea?


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

tdc57 said:


> Hey thank you. I’m glad you like it, I’m sorry but I’m camo'ed out. I’ve done it enough times that I’m just tiered of it and the look.
> 
> Here was my last camo project I did on Rock river LR 308, I did it up in urban camo, it came decent enough IMO


Please post a pic of this rifle. It took me a few minutes to find it.. lol.. Nice work TDC.. bye the way I think you meant to say LAR 8?. RR doesn’t make a LR..


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

In for the finish...........


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Get to slinging some paint man...I dig the old WWII art and the pin-up girl look a lot.


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I'm in.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

This may be way of the mark, I love classic art, but I think that a thissel thorn vine would be awesome on the matrix.
Something like the crown Jesus wore. IMHO


----------



## CelticSavage (Apr 3, 2010)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cool stuff, I'd love to paint my gun safe like the one in your photo...............


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

rogbo said:


> So I'm assuming that sandblasting with a very gentle media is NOT a good idea?


No sandblasting with a soft media is totally fine.. I would strongly recommend something like soda, walnut or plastic, but you would not want to use sand thou. Since I don’t have a media blaster, I went with old faithful hahahaa.. 





Timberdog said:


> Please post a pic of this rifle. It took me a few minutes to find it.. lol.. Nice work TDC.. bye the way I think you meant to say LAR 8?. RR doesn’t make a LR..



Hahaha.. ok TD here’s the pic of the rifle. Sorry about the LR thing I’m doing a little drinking today and well…. Lol.. it happens.. hahahaa 











And for its complete opposite, here’s a few different looks at Zombie camo  
























MGB said:


> Subscribed! This is not something you see every day here on AT (i.e. Rage vs. SlickTrick, Hoyt vs. Mathews, etc.)
> NOSE ART IS A MUST! You have a real gift for this genre, and not many people can do it. Zombies are way too passe'
> I'm seriously considering sending you my shotgun for a custom job!!!!!!!!11



Hey thank you I’m glad you like it. But lets not be so hastily to dismiss the zombie’s thing, I make good money off the zombie crowd. Hahaha.. 

I get over 100 for each of these I put out.. which isn’t bad for 2 hours of labor..  












I would be honored to paint up your baby, make sure to send the ammo can with it so we can do a matching theme  my motto is if you’re going to go there, go big hahahahhaa. Sorry… 

























J-Daddy said:


> Get to slinging some paint man...I dig the old WWII art and the pin-up girl look a lot.



Hey thanks man.. Actually my pin up stuff got me on the cover a magazine hahahaha.. Yeah it’s nothing to show mom but still… Its on the cover!.. Yes I’m an equal opportunist brusher, I don’t care who you are if you pay me I’ll paint you something up.. lol.. This piece represented the shops best seller. They offered product or cash, I’ll let you decide which on I took.. hahahahahahaaa. 
















cjbowhunter said:


> This may be way of the mark, I love classic art, but I think that a thissel thorn vine would be awesome on the matrix.
> Something like the crown Jesus wore. IMHO


NO that IMO would look cool but I’m kinda of committed to one of the three options I've already listed.. But that would look cool thou..




dwagaman said:


> Very cool stuff, I'd love to paint my gun safe like the one in your photo...............


Hey thanks.. I had a lot of fun with that gun safe that’s for sure..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Alright so as promised, here’s some updated pic.. 
After finishing up the wet sanding and cleaning it, I’m hanging it out to dry. 

































Since it was picture perfect day in her in So-Cal I decided to do my foundation outside. 












Bow is dry now and time to put on two light coats of Bulldog 












Remember team, from this point forward you should wear latex gloves.. 











Here’s what it looks like after two lights coats adhesion promoter on and dry, it sprays clear so you want to any difference but here a shot none the less..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Time to mix up and spray the primer. 

Here’s what it looks like after the first light coat!.. remember, or please note that when you using primer & paint, you want to go light and in layers, don’t be a in rush to get it done. 























Here’s what it looks like now after 3 light coats of primer.. 






























































I’ll let this sit for 24 hours and then wet sand it with 600 gr, wash and clean it, let it dry and either re primer it or start on the base coat, it really depends on how the wet sanding goes.. I’m defiantly going to have to go back and fix this for sure thou.. 













So no updates until at least Tuesday team.. 

Again thank you all so much for your time and positive comments.. Have a great night everyone 


Shaun


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool looking good


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

This is going to be awsome


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

definately think that olive drab from off of that bike would make for an awesome color on the riser of that bow... do a little digital camo splotched here and there with a pinup and a few "merit badges" here and there... nice american flag draped over one end and maybe a set of tear marks along the bottom to percieve battle damage... i could see it being an awesome looking one-of-a-kind bow... that's for sure... looking forward to seeing it progress...


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> This is going to be awsome


Hey thanks man.. I'm glad you like it, I've got a long way to go but I'm pretty happy with how it coming along thus fare..





gotmike said:


> definately think that olive drab from off of that bike would make for an awesome color on the riser of that bow... do a little digital camo splotched here and there with a pinup and a few "merit badges" here and there... nice american flag draped over one end and maybe a set of tear marks along the bottom to percieve battle damage... i could see it being an awesome looking one-of-a-kind bow... that's for sure... looking forward to seeing it progress...


Thank you!.. I'm stocked to hear that you think I can pull it off, I don’t even know myself yet.. hahahaha. Either way I'm hoping it will be a one of kind bow though. Thank you again for the great comments, I'll consider them for sure..
Tdc..


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good! FYI: grab that roller guard and twist counter-clockwise. It will unscrew from the riser easily. May make it easier for you!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

And don't be shy. Post pics of that bike!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

In to see the final finish, you are super talented man....very cool stuff!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> Looking good! FYI: grab that roller guard and twist counter-clockwise. It will unscrew from the riser easily. May make it easier for you!


I'm a little gun shy for sure.. I stopped by the shop today and they told me NO.. it doesn’t unscrew don’t touch it.. are you sure? I would love to get it off..


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



tdc57 said:


> No sandblasting with a soft media is totally fine.. I would strongly recommend something like soda, walnut or plastic, but you would not want to use sand thou. Since I don’t have a media blaster, I went with old faithful hahahaa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2
You took the Kush didn't ya...lol


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> And don't be shy. Post pics of that bike!


Ooo no worries sir, I have a whole thread here on the bike.. it shows the process form start to finish. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1868499 




vftcandy said:


> In to see the final finish, you are super talented man....very cool stuff!


Yeah thank you so much for the complements I do like to paint and it should be different, I’ll say that. 


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2
> You took the Kush didn't ya...lol



Hahahaa.. I'm in so-cal what do think  of course I took the blank.. I’m an airbrusher who looks for creativity where I can find it, you don’t think I can paint up this stuff sober do you.. lol.. joking.. just kidding.. lol.. I took the $$$


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

tdc57 said:


> I'm a little gun shy for sure.. I stopped by the shop today and they told me NO.. it doesn’t unscrew don’t touch it.. are you sure? I would love to get it off..


I'm certain the 2012 does, there is just a threaded stud epoxied in the riser, and the roller guard will unscrew by hand.. Maybe Ray has had a 2011 apart, but surely it's the same.?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Amazing. I like your style. Can't wait to see a finished product. Is painting your day job? Or a hobby?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brd556 (Aug 22, 2011)

TAG.....cannot wait to see this.


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cool man!! Really digging that DTA you got to paint!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been neck deep in enough creative endeavors to know he took the kush. :chortle:


----------



## Old Slick (Oct 15, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I love original art work,is go Beastmode bowhunter I.E. zombie frankenstien(Sp) and add spirals,RKT cams with matching strings and hit up YETI grips at sponsor for a matching grip cerakote limb pockets and cams with some nose art on a bow case with some custome crested carbon fletcher in like colors and then mail it to zip code 98513 .Jk can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



Buster of Xs said:


> I've been neck deep in enough creative endeavors to know he took the kush. :chortle:


Hahahhaha 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Still waiting for you to finish!


----------



## Chris6418 (Nov 5, 2012)

cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## horst57 (Aug 16, 2012)

tag


----------



## jott1717 (Nov 19, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> I've been neck deep in enough creative endeavors to know he took the kush. :chortle:


HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

(first and foremost) I’m at work so my apologies for not responding to past questions, I’ll get to them tonight. Sorry guys..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

But I have enough time to make it interesting ~ its Pin-up girl time: hahahaa.. 

Alright team, this is one of my favorite times of the project, I / we get to pick the pin up for the project. Here are some different looks that I would like you to check out and let me know what your thoughts are regarding them. Don’t be afraid to post up some that you have too.. 

But this is what more or less of what I was thinking.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Or I could do something like this? 





























































any favorites? Any thoughts? I need to pick one so I can begin getting overall scheme together. I already know what markings I’ll be using. So no worries there..

Sorry I cant hang around and have some fun I need to get to work.. 

Have a great day everyone 

Tdc.


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

tdc57 said:


> But I have enough time to make it interesting ~ its Pin-up girl time: hahahaa..
> 
> Alright team, this is one of my favorite times of the project, I / we get to pick the pin up for the project. Here are some different looks that I would like you to check out and let me know what your thoughts are regarding them. Don’t be afraid to post up some that you have too..
> 
> But this is what more or less of what I was thinking.


The first one would look pretty sweet over the shelf on the side of the riser!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the armed infidel more kid friendly on the archery range.


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I like the armed infidel more kid friendly on the archery range.


I like that one too. Could even have it written in arabic where it used to say carbon matrix. That would be kind of cool. I dont know if it is more kid friendly though.

Little Johnny: Dad, what is an infidel?
Dad: Well...you are son.


----------



## Jeffro1011 (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the pin up with the parrot, sans parrot. I think you do great work. Can't wait to see this finished. LOVE the shotgun!!!!!


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

really dig the pin up girls. id say something along the lives of the v for victory girl...maybe wrapped in the flag?


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Can't wait for the finished product!!!


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

now you have me thinking


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Man that shotgun is bad a--


----------



## mcpdk9 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm in can't wait to see it done. My vote is for the Victory girl pic


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

^+1 on victory girl


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



tdc57 said:


>


I a "big" fan of this one




Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I love all of the artwork but wouldn't put anything like that on a bow. I realize I am old and kinda plain but I would probably just do something more outdoorsy.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful work
I'm a big fan of this art work , being just retired Air Force Jet Mechanic after 30 years in the Air Force. I love the Vintage artwork from the Army Air Corp/US Air Force...We used to be able to put nose art on the jets until folks decided it offended them (political correctness) ended the Nose Art:sad:...

Too bad because none of it was meant to be disrespectful...quite the contrary 

Great Job!!




tdc57 said:


>


----------



## Dman23 (Jul 2, 2005)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Hurry up and get this bow done i am dying to see it!


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

The V for victory is cool but the "never miss" above would be kind of fitting for a bow.


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

tag


----------



## jott1717 (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont like armed infidel, might as well paint it in the confederate flag. Keep it patriotic in nature better to make a positive statement then dwell on negativity.

I like the 1st girl on 12:32 with the baghdad and faluja sign


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

you could use the kill-roy pics from ww2


----------



## SpeirHunting (Nov 4, 2012)

In for Linkpimp


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

in for the finished product


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

I could definitely see that... But I think you need to come up with something more specifically you... And maybe a good old fashioned stick bow included...


----------



## Kaptain (Jun 2, 2011)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Want to see the finished project


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Still waiting for you to finish!



hahaha.. I'm sorry to say but your be waiting for another 2 weeks.. Once I get into my nose art phase, all picture updates will STOP.. When the bow is finished its going directly to Roy Knight for cams, strings and tuning.. When I get it back from him than I'll be showing the team.. Sorry big guy..

But Hey, thanks for checking it out thou.. 

Tdc.. 





Chris6418 said:


> cant wait to see the outcome


Thank you!.. I'm glad you like it, hopefully it will look good enough for others to try something totally outside of the box too.. or I could just fall flat on my face.. lololol... either way I'm in!.. 





Chris723 said:


> The first one would look pretty sweet over the shelf on the side of the riser!


Cool.. actually that is exactly where the pinup is going, over the shelf on the side of the riser!.. Good call..





swbuckmaster said:


> I like the armed infidel more kid friendly on the archery range.





owmygulay said:


> I like that one too. Could even have it written in arabic where it used to say carbon matrix. That would be kind of cool. I dont know if it is more kid friendly though.




For the record, I’m 45 years old fart ie "I don’t give a rats azz" about what it more "friendly" or "PC" correct.. The one thing that living in California has taught me is that I'm sick and tired of hearing "it's for the kids" I was a kid once too, and I have to two kids of my own, daughter 13 and the boy is 16. they are GREAT kids.. Personally I actually like upsetting / pissing off the "PC" correct people, it make my fricken day!.. lol.. I paint up what I want and or what other people want, knowing full well some / hell, most don’t like it!. That’s Cool, it’s not for them.. I probably get this from you mom, she purposely drive a hummer just so she can piss of the people in Marin and San Francisco ie tree hugging hippies!. Lolol.. 

Sorry for the rant there.. That "PC" stuff just touched a nerve!.. lol..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

whiskeyonsunday said:


> really dig the pin up girls. id say something along the lives of the v for victory girl...maybe wrapped in the flag?


Hey thank you, I do enjoy painting up the pin-ups.. Its a dying art form but I'm trying to best to bring it back in the main steam.. hahaha... other comments have been dulling noted. I did a pretty cool flag on something a few years back I'll have to look for it now and see if I can incorporate it in to the project.. 

Thanks for checking it out!..




DanF said:


> Can't wait for the finished product!!!


That makes two of us.. hhahahaha.. 

Thank you!.. 

Tdc..




mathews goat said:


> now you have me thinking


Excellent!.. it good to think outside the box.. I love being different.. Here's hoping your next project is more successful than this one.. 

Tdc..





candymaker13 said:


> Man that shotgun is bad a--


Hey thank you I'm glad you to hear that you like it!.. It was a fun project for sure.. You can now check it out and see how it was constructed / painted above.. I hope that someone else is inspired to try something new too!.. Just do it steps, go slow and if you screw up, well try it again lol.. I’ve screwed up more times that I get thing right that’s for sure.. lol.. 



mcpdk9 said:


> I'm in can't wait to see it done. My vote is for the Victory girl pic


Thank you for checking it out, I'm glad you like it (so far) let hope it turns out as planned.. hahaha .. dully Noted on the Victory girl!..





KimberTac1911 said:


> ^+1 on victory girl



Noted!.. thank you for your input!.. 

Tdc.. 




Cdpkook132 said:


> I a "big" fan of this one
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



Noted!.. thanks man..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeffro1011 said:


> I like the pin up with the parrot, sans parrot. I think you do great work. Can't wait to see this finished. LOVE the shotgun!!!!!


Hey thank you sir.. I'm glad you like it!.. a lot of people have commented on the shotgun.. That was a fun project for sure.. Considering it starting out looking like this. 












Then it looked like this. 











Then this 










Then 










Then 










Then I did that slide  










Started on the other side 










Then 











Then


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Then you pull it all together and I got this.. 































This is actually just a preview of what this project will end up looking like  same steps just different item with different colors on it..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

-bowfreak- said:


> I love all of the artwork but wouldn't put anything like that on a bow. I realize I am old and kinda plain but I would probably just do something more outdoorsy.


I fully understand sir, I know full well that this stuff is NOT for everyone!.. and I absolutely totally respect that!.. Good for you.. Hopefully you’ll stop back bye later on and see what the final product ends up looking like, who knows you might change your mind or not.. Either way. Thank you for stopping by and checking it!.. 

for what it worth, I’ve had so GREAT experiences / conversations at ranges when I take out my toys, people come up and start asking questions, and telling stories. So I’ve learned that I really like to stand out, you meet some of the nicest and coolest people that why.. I love riding my bike: 





















I get salutes from vets, I have cops pull me over to check it out, I have a ball.. So yeah I like to be different. Again some like it, most don’t and I’m totally fine with that.. 

Shaun





ex-wolverine said:


> Beautiful work
> I'm a big fan of this art work , being just retired Air Force Jet Mechanic after 30 years in the Air Force. I love the Vintage artwork from the Army Air Corp/US Air Force...We used to be able to put nose art on the jets until folks decided it offended them (political correctness) ended the Nose Art:sad:...
> 
> Too bad because none of it was meant to be disrespectful...quite the contrary
> ...


Well first and foremost!.. THANK YOU for your services!.. I have the upmost respect for our boys who are willing to lay their life on the line so I can have the freedom to paint up what I like.. God bless you!.. Thank you!.. 

As for the nose art!. Don’t even get me started on the PC bull [email protected]#t that killed it.. fricken dems hahahahaa. I'm glad to hear that you like thou.. Excellent!.. Thank you.. hopefully you'll like the bow too.. God lord I'm hoping I don’t screw the pouch on this one.. lol.. 

Regardless.. Thank you for stopping bye checking it out Sir.. 

Shaun




Dman23 said:


> Hurry up and get this bow done i am dying to see it!


Two weeks .. hhahaha.. for what its worth if your ever in So-Cal and **** hits the fan, that's are password (two -weeks) this will keep you live!. we have over 100,000 members who know this password  

Thank you for checking it thou.. All kidding aside is it about 2 weeks away thou.. 

Tdc.





owmygulay said:


> The V for victory is cool but the "never miss" above would be kind of fitting for a bow.


I'll be naming it something!.. I was just looking for feed back on the pinup.. "V" is noted.. 

Thanks for stopping bye and checking it.. 

Very cool..




jott1717 said:


> I dont like armed infidel, might as well paint it in the confederate flag. Keep it patriotic in nature better to make a positive statement then dwell on negativity.
> 
> I like the 1st girl on 12:32 with the baghdad and faluja sign


Noted!.. Thank you for your input sir.. Its much appreciated.. 

Tdc.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I am dying to see this one!!!! Its going to be the baddest Matrix on the planet!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

newbie to bow said:


> you could use the kill-roy pics from ww2


I hear you!. believe me I work in killroy whenever I can.. 

























SpeirHunting said:


> In for Linkpimp



Hahahahhaa… I shot you an PM.. 

Shaun.. 




kylecurtis04 said:


> in for the finished product





L.I.Archer said:


> Subscribed



Hey thank you gentlemen.. Here’s hoping you’ll like the final product.. 

Tdc. 





gotmike said:


> I could definitely see that... But I think you need to come up with something more specifically you... And maybe a good old fashioned stick bow included...


Ooooohh trust me I’ll make it my own.. hahaha.. its my bow this is not anyone else and I don’t plan on selling it, this is something that will be going to my boy in a few years.. He loves when I paint stuff up. 

This is what his bike looks like.. 































So yeah no worries there..  




Kaptain said:


> Want to see the finished project


Thank you sir, you will in about two week. once I get done painting it, it goes to Ray knight for his magic and then I'll post up pics when its complete.. 

Thanks for stopping bye and checking it out.. I should have tons of pic updates for it Thursday or Friday night!.. ie second coat of primer and base coat.. I'll be starting on the pin up and markings this weekend. Then off to Ray next week for cams, strings and tuning. so basically two weeks


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well team I’ve managed to respond to everyone and it late so I’m off to bed, thank you all again for your time and extremely encouraging words.. I’ll try my best to make this a project one that you won’t soon forget!.. 

Have a great day everyone and PLEASE don’t forget to go out and VOTE!.. America needs you now the next pres will probably get to bring in TWO- THREE more Supreme court judges, so a LOT riding on this election..


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

That bike is sensational!.
Whilst I'm a big fan of custom paint jobs i'm intrigued as to what can be acheived with so little flat area to work with.
Very interested to see this out come.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

tdc57 said:


> Well team I’ve managed to respond to everyone and it late so I’m off to bed, thank you all again for your time and extremely encouraging words.. I’ll try my best to make this a project one that you won’t soon forget!..
> 
> Have a great day everyone and PLEASE don’t forget to go out and VOTE!.. America needs you now the next pres will probably get to bring in TWO- THREE more Supreme court judges, so a LOT riding on this election..



I really do love your art. The motorcycle is sick for sure. I guess I am just too used to what a bow is "supposed" to look like and I mean that with no disrespect at all. I would love to have just half of your talent. I will be tuning in for sure as I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Your kid has the sickest whip on the block...lol
I used to be heavy into custom cars, trucks & bikes so I love anything custom... #STOCKSUCKS
I'm all for the nose art and the pinup girls on this project over an OD Green base, it'll look sick.

Oh and don't pay any attention to my old buddy -bowfreak-, he's got a line beard and wears his cap sideways, he doesn't know what he's talking about...lol...Heck he's gotta L1C4 tatt on his lower back too.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Your kid has the sickest whip on the block...lol
> I used to be heavy into custom cars, trucks & bikes so I love anything custom... #STOCKSUCKS
> I'm all for the nose art and the pinup girls on this project over an OD Green base, it'll look sick.
> 
> Oh and don't pay any attention to my old buddy -bowfreak-, he's got a line beard and wears his cap sideways, he doesn't know what he's talking about...lol...Heck he's gotta L1C4 tatt on his lower back too.


Don't forget the Crown Royal. :teeth:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oo I just realized I’ll be needing to customize my limbs too.. I hate to paint over these… If anyone has a set of regular limbs that they would like to trade for these Please shot me a PM.. These are 60-70 pounds with a deflection of 86 B they are off my 2011 matrix plus. I’ll take 50 to 60 or 60-70 limbs.. 

































Thanks guys.. 

Have a great day team and PLEASE get out and *VOTE!.. *


----------



## SOMDcRAB (Oct 13, 2012)

what about some old school camo the splotchy camo that is used on BDU's or maybe some digital camo like the ACU's


----------



## AlaskaMark (Jul 6, 2011)

I am TOTALLY Subscribed!!!!!!!!! I am gunna stay in touch with you.. I have the exact same bow... It is Blackout now, but in the future....... That might depend on what you charge..


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

P.M. sent for limbs!!!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Your work is sick!!! Can't wait to see it done!!!!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

this is definitely worth following. i like the ww II theme. the bone collector concept is so cliched its boring.

the pin up girl is a cool idea.. you have alot to work with for their legs.. the curves could also be barbed wire,


----------



## digitalcassette (Oct 24, 2011)

love your work man, freaking bad ass! the bike is my favorite so far  can't wait to see this thing done! (subscribed!)


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Cool


----------



## footballstar79 (Jul 9, 2008)

Id give you business, your work is Fantastic!


----------



## RichJ. (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sent you a pm on the limbs


----------



## Hard-Core (Nov 6, 2012)

looking good so far cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

kc hay seed said:


> sent you a pm on the limbs


Sorry bud, I beat you to it...


----------



## baskarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

subbed to see end results!!!


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

Subscribed, cant wait


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Your work is FANTASTIC.......can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Please note that limbs are gone..*



bbentley392t said:


> P.M. sent for limbs!!!


Pm replied too.. Ooo the limbs are going out today!.. Thanks bbenley.. 

Tdc.





kc hay seed said:


> sent you a pm on the limbs


Sorry sir but they are spoken for already and actually they are going to today!.. Thank you for your time and interest thou.. 

Shaun


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

toj said:


> That bike is sensational!.
> Whilst I'm a big fan of custom paint jobs i'm intrigued as to what can be acheived with so little flat area to work with.
> Very interested to see this out come.


Hey thank you. Yeah I would much rather paint on larger surfaces but I try to make due with what I have to work with.. 

I’m glad you like it. 

Thanks again for your time and kind words 





-bowfreak- said:


> I really do love your art. The motorcycle is sick for sure. I guess I am just too used to what a bow is "supposed" to look like and I mean that with no disrespect at all. I would love to have just half of your talent. I will be tuning in for sure as I can't wait to see the finished product.


No worries at all big guy.. Thank you for the kind words too.. I'm hoping that you like the final product too.. Forward progress is definitely being made and I'll have some nice updates for the team over the weekend. 

Thank you again and have a great one 

Tdc.




J-Daddy said:


> Your kid has the sickest whip on the block...lol
> I used to be heavy into custom cars, trucks & bikes so I love anything custom... #STOCKSUCKS
> I'm all for the nose art and the pinup girls on this project over an OD Green base, it'll look sick.
> 
> Oh and don't pay any attention to my old buddy -bowfreak-, he's got a line beard and wears his cap sideways, he doesn't know what he's talking about...lol...Heck he's gotta L1C4 tatt on his lower back too.


hahaha no worries at Jd.. I'm glad you like my boys bike, it did turn pretty cool. He definitely has something different at school  

Thank you again for the kinds words too.. Have a great weekend man.. 




baskarcher said:


> subbed to see end results!!!


Cool.. hopefully you'll like the end results.. wish me luck and thank you again for checking it out..





RollTideBama816 said:


> Subscribed, cant wait


Cool.. thanks big guy.. updates now and throughout the weekend.. I'm looking forward to making some good progress.......... 

Have a great weekend and thank you for your time 

Tdc..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

SOMDcRAB said:


> what about some old school camo the splotchy camo that is used on BDU's or maybe some digital camo like the ACU's


Well the problem is, when I look at the old WWII bombers, fighters, etc they didn’t have any camo on them. just nose art, and battle damage, so I'm kind of heading down that route too... don’t get me wrong things can always change too.. so we'll have to see how it all come together in the end.. 

Thank you for the suggestions!.. 

Tdc.





AlaskaMark said:


> I am TOTALLY Subscribed!!!!!!!!! I am gunna stay in touch with you.. I have the exact same bow... It is Blackout now, but in the future....... That might depend on what you charge..


Thanks Man.. here's something that IMO would look totally cool on a Blackout one.. 











Then change the colors on this to balck and white: 











It would be easy enough to do and pretty much change the look at together IMO.. Well something to think about at least.. 

Thank you for stopping bye checking it out too.. Very kind of you!.. 

Tdc.





whack n' stack said:


> Your work is sick!!! Can't wait to see it done!!!!


Hey thanks man.. I'm glad you like it.. I'm having a lot fun with it and it should defiantly be different hahahaha.. 

Have a great weekend and thank you again for checking it out 





Bucks said:


> this is definitely worth following. i like the ww II theme. the bone collector concept is so cliched its boring.
> 
> the pin up girl is a cool idea.. you have alot to work with for their legs.. the curves could also be barbed wire,


Thank you!.. but I had a pretty cool idea for the bone collector concept too.. 












This was just a rough version of it, but I defiantly liked where it was going.. 

Regardless, I've made up my mind and I'm going with the WWII theme so maybe next time  

Thank you for checking it out and leaving some cool comments.. 


Have a great weekend





jbsoonerfan said:


> Cool


Thanks!.. I'm glad you like it!.. Lot to go but Forward progress is being made  





footballstar79 said:


> Id give you business, your work is Fantastic!


Very cool.. thank you!.. I'll take it.. hahahhaa... but seriously thou.. Thank you for the kind words.. They are very much appreciated.. 

Tdc.






DeerHuntin79923 said:


> Awesome work!


Hey thanks!.. I'm glad you like it!..





Hard-Core said:


> looking good so far cant wait to see the finished product


Thanks HardCore.. I'll have to cool updates for the team this weekend.. forward progress is definitely being made.. Please stop back bye and check it out if you have the chance.. 

Have a great weekend man... 

Tdc.





Yawna-GO said:


> Your work is FANTASTIC.......can't wait to see the finished product.


That is extremely kind of you to say.. thank you very much for the kind words.. Yeah I'm looking forward to the final product too.. Please stop bye this weekend and check it out. I should have the base coat done and starting on the nose art.. 

Have a great Fridy and thank you again.. 

Tdc..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok team so here’s the next installment of updates if anyone is curious.. Yes forward progress is being made.. 


After the fist coat of primer was dry I wet sanded everything with 600 gr paper and it ended up looking like this: 











After the initial prime session I found all of the existing defects that I could I filled them with spot putty and sanded them down giving me with this.. 






















Then I realized that I needed to fill in these holes, I have other things planned these areas 






















After a little spot filler, well that is to say it took three light coats to finally get it flush and level


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

It ended up looking like this. Yes, YES I know, I know I fricked up my bow, bla, blaa, blaa.. I should have never have done that, blaa, blaa, blaa, you voided your warranty blaa, blaa, blaa .. Remember team you can make an omelet with breaking some eggs LOL..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Now that I’ve completed all of the prep it time to start on the base color and really having some fun.. sorry it took so long but again prep is 90% of the project. 
Since I can’t buy any 1947 WWII green I had to mix up some of my own.. No big deal really I’m kind of used to mixing colors anyway.. 

For this particular project I’m using strictly HOK (House of Kolor) paint on the raiser and I will be using DuraCoat on the limbs as it’s a little bit more flexible and its not a paint it’s an epoxy so it will be hard as nails when it done curing. . Just in case you were curious. 












After mixing up some blue, red, yellow and light blue (blue mixed with white) I ended up with a base color looking like this. I’m pretty happy with it so it’s off to the paint booth for the bow.. 






















I’ll post updated pics tonight, ie what the bow look like in it new base color and maybe some nose art.. well see how the day progresses.. 

Have a great Friday team and thank you again for your time!. 

Tdc.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

answered your pm,man you are killing me!!! get that thing done!!!!


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lookin good so far!


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

the concept of modern day camoflauge didn't come out untill WWII i believe... it was done on ships with hard geometric lines to break up the profile of the ship... but when viewed on it's side laying flat it still reminds me of an airplane so i could definately see some of the flap's painted in and with a nice contrasting red or something... though i like your green concept as well... if i do end up getting a C.E. then i had thought of getting the riser dipped in a carbon fiber graphic or something, but i had also thought of just doing a black riser and making some nice red hi-lights either pinstriping like or contrasting the individual carbon fiber tubes... much like your green concept...


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

Subscribe!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

:mg: Glad you are starting your first bow with an old sh*tty bow you had just laying around. Hate to try first bow with a good one. :mg:


----------



## Deep6 (Jul 18, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

How much would you charge to do the front of my bad boy buggy in nose art? Extremely impressed and interested!!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Looking good! Nice progress for sure! Love the green. I would go a touch more drab but its hard to see through the pictures.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt BH (Oct 11, 2012)

This is very cool, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice… you’re making some progress.. Looking forward to this weekend pic’s for sure..


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Very talented


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking great Brotha!


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I am stoked to see the final product you are an artist.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Here are a couple camo samples. Something to keep in mind, if for the future if nothing else. Could work if you have red modules and details, too. :dontknow:

I find this an interesting and informative build along. Thanks for posting. Good work, too.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



Buster of Xs said:


> View attachment 1517007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517008
> ...


/agree



Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

That is awesome, I wish I could have you paint my shot gun for turkey season. True talent!


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

I absolutely dont like that u used spot putty or sny kind of filler, but thats just me!!


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

this is gonna be sweet! I cant wait!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

love the telecaster...cool stuff man!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Eastcoasthunter said:


> I absolutely dont like that u used spot putty or sny kind of filler, but thats just me!!


They use it at the factory I do believe.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



Buster of Xs said:


> They use it at the factory I do believe.


Exactly. Smooth is smooth,


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postpostban (Dec 6, 2007)

redruff said:


> Very talented


tag for the outcome.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

You have an incredible talent. That said...HURRY UP! LOL!


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Still waitin.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> They use it at the factory I do believe.


And they don't use enough of it. The one i had in my hands did nothave a good finish at all.


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finish product


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow looks like a few haters out there. I'm excited for the outcome. Once again the bike you painted is sick.


----------



## mhedlund (May 15, 2010)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Looking forward to seeing the bow. You are very talented!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Well done and very cool to follow along...


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Buster of Xs said:


> View attachment 1517007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517008
> ...


Man, vote number 3 if your keepin count.


----------



## midstatearchery (Mar 1, 2011)

following along.


----------



## jellis71985 (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice work. you have some talent there!!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

kc hay seed said:


> answered your pm,man you are killing me!!! get that thing done!!!!



Thank you!.. Yeah I’m working on it!..  





lovetohunt93 said:


> Lookin good so far!


Hey thank you!. Bye the end of this weekend I can pretty much guarantee that you’ve never seen a bow like this.. hahahahaa.. 



gotmike said:


> the concept of modern day camoflauge didn't come out untill WWII i believe... it was done on ships with hard geometric lines to break up the profile of the ship... but when viewed on it's side laying flat it still reminds me of an airplane so i could definately see some of the flap's painted in and with a nice contrasting red or something... though i like your green concept as well... if i do end up getting a C.E. then i had thought of getting the riser dipped in a carbon fiber graphic or something, but i had also thought of just doing a black riser and making some nice red hi-lights either pinstriping like or contrasting the individual carbon fiber tubes... much like your green concept...


Hey cool thank you for the information.. I never knew it started on the ships.. most of the planes that I’ve seen from this time period are either green or alumina so I’m sticking with that staple for now.. hahaha.. I’m just not into the camo thing, its just note me that’s all.. Please don’t get me wrong I’m doing a duck hunters shot gun to match his jacket next week, so I know how and its cool.. Its just not my thing that’s all.. To me when I see camo I think plain / factory finish. I’m more about being in your face but from a far. Lol.. 



jdoc said:


> Subscribe!


Hey thanks!!. 
Tdc. 



wheelie said:


> :mg: Glad you are starting your first bow with an old sh*tty bow you had just laying around. Hate to try first bow with a good one. :mg:


Hey now, lets not diss the Bow!. Hahaha.. its not that old or sh*tty. Lol.. Well we all have to start somewhere but seriously, I’m sorry but I’ve done so much airbrushing, to me it’s a waste of my time to do a “practice run”.. It either turns out cool or I redue it. Either way I end up with want I like so it really no big deal.. 




Deep6 said:


> How much would you charge to do the front of my bad boy buggy in nose art? Extremely impressed and interested!!


Hey thanks sir. I’m glad you like it.. I would LOVE to due your bad boy!. I love painting bad boys but I’m in So-Cal and your pretty far away so….. Best of luck with that!.. hahhahaaa.. 
If you were local it would run you about $400-5000 to do a tiger shark mouth on the front thou.. To many variables so give you a solid a quote , sorry.. 




Cdpkook132 said:


> Looking good! Nice progress for sure! Love the green. I would go a touch more drab but its hard to see through the pictures.
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks.. Yeah the flash made it look lighter than it is, BUT I did take your advice (go back and review it) and ended up adding more Red, it of course darken it a touch and I couldn’t be happy with it!.. I fricken nailed it!.. GREAT advice.. thank you Cdpkook!... 
Much appreciated sir.. 
Shaun


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoyt BH said:


> This is very cool, can't wait to see the finished product.


Hey thank you!.. I’m feeling pretty good about the project at this phase, lets see how the nose art turnout.  Thank you for stopping bye and checking it out too.. Very cool of you.. 
Tdc. 




Timberdog said:


> Nice… you’re making some progress.. Looking forward to this weekend pic’s for sure..


Hey thank you TD.. Have a great one, I’m glad you like it.. 



redruff said:


> Very talented


Thank you for the kind compliments!. Deeply appreciated.. 
Tdc. 




vftcandy said:


> Looking great Brotha!


Hey…. What going on big guy!.. Thanks for stopping bye and checking it out!.. Please make a point to come back bye in a few days, it will nothing like it does now  




sgtdww504 said:


> I am stoked to see the final product you are an artist.





Buster of Xs said:


> View attachment 1517007
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517008
> ...


Hey Buster what’s happen!. Good to hear from you!.. Thank you for the kind words. Yeah I can see that, but its just not me. I’m not a camo guy that’s all, my toys are or either WWII (green or aluminum ) or skulls and well, SHTF stuff.. sorry many. Don’t get me wrong its COOL.. I like it, it’s just not me or my going on my personal projects. That’s all.. 

I hardly / hard to believe that you find it informative, but I’m trying to detail my process (right or wrong)  for the new guys who would like to take on a project link this but just know how to get there and what steps it takes.. 

Thanks for stopping due and have a great one!. 




Firelineman said:


> That is awesome, I wish I could have you paint my shot gun for turkey season. True talent!


Thank you for kind words.. I would love to paint up your baby. I'm actually doing a "duck hunters" gun next week, he wants it to match his jacket and blinds... You guys do take your hunting toys to match so thank you for that one.. I'm honored..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Eastcoasthunter said:


> I absolutely dont like that u used spot putty or sny kind of filler, but thats just me!!


That’s cool.. I could understand why that would cause questions.. Well since the ends are alumina I had no concerns at all filling those in. I was a little concerned thou about that two preexisting dents that needed to be filled in the raiser. However after I checked around I discovered that this is the method is actually used at the factor in repairing Carbon fiber so I was good to go. 



scott*devin said:


> this is gonna be sweet! I cant wait!


Hey thanks for the vote of confidence… 




archerdad said:


> love the telecaster...cool stuff man!


Thank you man.. that was a fun project too.. a lot people gave me crap for painting a fender, hahahaa. I had a lot of fun doing it and in the end I think it turned out pretty cool.. I’m glad you like it.. 
Thanks for checking it out. 
Tdc. 




postpostban said:


> tag for the outcome.


You’re in  Thanks postpostban I’m glad you like it. 




FoggDogg said:


> You have an incredible talent. That said...HURRY UP! LOL!


Hahahaha… Hey thanks and Yeah I’m working on it.. the good news is the base is done and I’m starting on the nose art today.. it will totally different in a few days.. 



TheLongbowShoot said:


> Still waitin.


Still working on it 


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Making some good progress now.. 











Working in progress: 













Here’s what it looks like now.. I have 3 light coats of base on it 
































This what the misc parts look like












Now its ready for some clear.. Not finish clear mind you, HOK has this special no pigment clear that I can continue to paint over without sanding.. got to love HOK!..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here I’m just donga dry fit to figure out what I still need to paint before I start on the nose art. I’m looking at screw heads, string stopper, sight, release, etc.. 

























Well team thanks for your time I’m going to proceed on with painting, my daughter is at ballet and my sons at a meet so I’ve got the day to myself.. YES.. 

Tdc..


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Cant wait to see this bow finished...:moviecorn 

This guy does some AMAZING work...That sight looks good on there too!:wink:


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

tdc57 said:


> Here I’m just donga dry fit to figure out what I still need to paint before I start on the nose art. I’m looking at screw heads, string stopper, sight, release, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty sweet as is!!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

ToddB said:


> Looks pretty sweet as is!!


I was thinking the same thing. Throw some finish clear on it and done.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks sick, my burner is gonna be powdercoated an OD green or tan, really liking the green on yours!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow....slap it together and it would be a finished product for me. Awesome choice of base color. :thumbs_up


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey thanks team. I’m happy to hear that you like it so far!.. I’ve got a long way to go but I’m having fun so that’s what really counts  

Quick question for the team: 

Would you paint the following: 

Grip ~ I could to paint it one color or leave the wooed and put green highlites in it too?? 
Sight rail or I could do just the words in the base color too.. Hhhmmmm ??? 
Release – paint it green and high light the numbers in white? 
String stop. Paint the rear of it to match, I have a rubber additive that allows me to the paint rubber, so I’m thinking I should do the rear stop? 

Any other suggestions are welcomed too.


Oo I forget, for what its worth this is where most of the nose art is going, so please consider this more of an before shoot


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I wouldn't paint the rubber. I still think it would end up cracking. 

The release would be cool if you matched the bow like you said if it wasn't a backtension. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure I just lost a few wrinkles, LOVE that color Shaun...if it were me, I'd leave the riser like that!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I think that bow would look awesome with the limbs the same color and the cams black. Then pick up the hoyt stickers. 

Im no artsy guy though. I think whatever you come out with will better then what i could come up with.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Sure looks good so far, wainting on the finished look. Love the look of that pump.


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it would look cool to accent the sight and string stop but keep black in between the riser and anything else that is the same color.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

IMHO
1) Grip actually matches real well already. I'd leave it.
2) +/- on painting the sight. It looks real sweet now, but it definitely would give a "totally" custom look.
Either one, you could always paint later.(?)


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

The grip, I'd leave it or strip it and use a dye to make it green (then spray it with clear lacquer).

Paint the rubber on the string suppressor if it will work.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

love this thread


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm keeping an eye on this, great thread.


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

I vote leave the grip.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

here's a little reading for you for future projects... some cool stuf in there...
http://www.shipcamouflage.com/warship_camouflage.htm


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks awesome so far!


----------



## kodyrm01 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cant wait to see it finished. This guy is full of talent. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

love this thread


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Hooked!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

So I was looking at my sexy element in the stand tonight...
I see nose art, with her hair going up the tubes...giving a weird 3d quality? Idk! Maybe I was just bored in the stand?


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*QUESTION FOR THE TEAM…*

This is kind of a big one, so let me know what you think?.. 

I figured out a way to work in one of the following phase which one do you think works the best. 

100% HOYT WHOOP ASS 
Or 
NEW & IMPROVED WHOOP ASS 

If you have something better let hear it.. I’m painting this in the morning 

Oo here’s a quick teaser pic  













Thanks everybody. 

Tdc. 

P.S. 
I’ll get back to all of the past questions and comments a little later, I’m sorry I just want to get back to painting. Thank you for understanding..


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if you stuck / determined to go with the “whoop ASS” thing then how about these: 

WHOOP ASS IT’S WHATS FOR DINNER 
HOYT 100 % WHOOP ASS
100 % WHOOP ASS


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I would say 100% HOYT WHOOP ASS


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

BROX said:


> I would say 100% HOYT WHOOP ASS


X's 2


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow this is awesome! You have some mad skills!


----------



## AlaskaMark (Jul 6, 2011)

100 % Hoyt WHUP AZZ....


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

100% Pure Hoyt Whoop Ass

I think pure should go in there as well

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Love the color!! Keep the pic coming!


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Gosh this is awesome


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

100% HOYT WHOOP ASS 


Got it!. I’ll think about the “pure” 


For what it worth, this is where its going


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Timberdog said:


> Well if you stuck / determined to go with the “whoop ASS” thing then how about these:
> 
> WHOOP ASS IT’S WHATS FOR DINNER
> HOYT 100 % WHOOP ASS
> 100 % WHOOP ASS


just paint a couple cans on the bow with whoop ass on the lables.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

pen stripe the sight in the green color and dip the rubber and just edge the side plates. man that thing is cool if it were mine i would put flo. green and flo. yellow strings on it.clear coat and leave it like it is.you do good work!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Good morning everyone! Just checking in.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*NEED KILL SIGNS! Suggestions*

Hey team, I need some suggestions on some archery kill signs. All of the WWII bombers and fighters all had kills sings. Some representing other aircraft some boats, ect. 















































































What kills sings represent the archery business. Besides the obvious targets 

I was kind of thinking along this line: 

Manufactures names (Botech, PSE, Bear, Mathews, etc) 

IDK guys so I thought I would ask the team..

Thanks for your help. 

Tdc.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Instead of bombs you could do something like broadheads. Not sure how much it would take but could do deer/elk so on racks then feathers for turkey.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Simple deer skulls for kill tags


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

tdc57 said:


> Hey team, I need some suggestions on some archery kill signs. All of the WWII bombers and fighters all had kills sings. Some representing other aircraft some boats, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you doing on AT?? get back to painting, ppl here are eager to see pictures!

:teeth:

why not throphies?
of course this is the most obvious thing but IMO, they are pretty similar to the bomb, vehicle and nationality icons used on fighters.


----------



## TexasRaised (May 23, 2011)

That looks pretty slick !!!


----------



## shanehood (May 4, 2011)

Nice work man love the green , on a side note ,how do you like the bull dog adhesion promoter , since my shop switched to water born products the adhesion sucks when it comes to painting motor parts and such , just looking for some feed back from a fellow painter thanks Shane .


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome bow man cant waiit to see the finished product!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Your kill signs could be WAFFLES. :lol:


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



Buster of Xs said:


> Your kill signs could be WAFFLES. :lol:


This!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Buster of Xs said:


> Your kill signs could be WAFFLES. :lol:


Now that's funny I don't care who you are


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

You should do a pin up in a dominatrix outfit and name your bow "Dame n' atrix". Do arrows broad heads or skull. Hell even tracks would be cool.


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I think a pattern of deer skulls and Hoyt would be sweet in like a Loui vation checker would be bad arse


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Feather and euro racks.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Deer skull that matches the one in the 180 grip. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey thanks for the suggestions team..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

.. I just went with bottles of booze  

They can represent either bottles won or drank during the build hahahaa. I’ll put some finish touches on them, but this is what is what it looks like now _Yeah a lot more to go,,, 












Starting to make some decent progress on the pinup too..


----------



## alefone (Oct 12, 2012)

Very impressive work.....great job


----------



## ChizCRX35 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you should go with Apples. The apple on the head is the oldest archery cliche there is. Plus - it's Hoyt's logo.

An apple with an arrow through it would be cool too.



tdc57 said:


> Hey team, I need some suggestions on some archery kill signs. All of the WWII bombers and fighters all had kills sings. Some representing other aircraft some boats, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Awesome thread. Subscribe!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Was prue supposed to be pure??


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

axeforce6 said:


> Was prue supposed to be pure??


Doh.! :doh:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

axeforce6 said:


> Was prue supposed to be pure??


Damm.. Dyslexia…. Hahahahaa.. Ahh sh#t.. hahaha.. Ok….. I’m an idiot and I’m going back now to fix it!..


Thanks for kicking me in the balls  lol.. .. not you Axeforce6, I blame all of the vodka I was drinking last night.. Aaaaaaaaaaahhh..


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

tdc57 said:


> Damm.. Dyslexia…. Hahahahaa.. Ahh sh#t.. hahaha.. Ok….. I’m an idiot and I’m going back now to fix it!..
> 
> 
> Thanks for kicking me in the balls  lol.. .. not you Axeforce6, I blame all of the vodka I was drinking last night.. Aaaaaaaaaaahhh..


Hahahhahaha! Its all good bro! We caught it soon enough. lol And does that mean i get a free paint job? LOL


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Hahaha PRUE! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

HAHA! Too many beers while working on a project will do that to you.



axeforce6 said:


> Was prue supposed to be pure??


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is cominng out better than I ever could have imagined! I had a hard time figureing out how you would pull this off with all the skinny tubes but you sir have created a beauty!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Still working the pin up but she’s coming along nicely.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats an awesome talent you have! Bow looks great so far!!!


----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome work


----------



## insanity6828 (Nov 2, 2012)

That looks very good like the woman great work


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

rut ro,,, PRUE,, gulp!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking good brother!!!!!


----------



## JReed (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Lol.. this bow looks awesome. Keep up the good work..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

tdc57 said:


> Damm.. Dyslexia…. Hahahahaa.. Ahh sh#t.. hahaha.. Ok….. I’m an idiot and I’m going back now to fix it!..
> 
> 
> Thanks for kicking me in the balls  lol.. .. not you Axeforce6, I blame all of the vodka I was drinking last night.. Aaaaaaaaaaahhh..


Every good project that involves liquor will entitle some minor "adjustments" the next day!I like your style!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*your tgread madd me grow a pair!*

Been wanting a OD green setup and figured if you are willing to try it on a carbon bow I should try my TS quiver first to get my feet wet,so...I sanded,cleaned and sprayed tonight after allot,I mean Allot of cheap bourbon!!!!!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

That color looks insane!!!!


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

You do great work!


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

Make a small template of a deer skull with antlers and spray paint one on the riser for every buck you harvest. Make it small enough to fit on the tube.


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

how about just an arrow??? just that simple... a good old fashioned arrow <====={{{{...


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

nice work there looks nice


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

First and foremost, 
Thank you all for the past comments, I know I owe you replies, but I’ve been busy doing the dad thing, the work thing and squeezing all of the painting thing as fast as I can go and therefore haven’t had the free time to go back and answer them yet.. I will.. I’m looking forward to it, I just need my spare time to paint and what not.. 

Thanks for understanding and again my apologies. 






Moving forward!!! 

Ahhhhh I need some help team.. I’m currently working on my limbs and I’ve been thinking what to write on them? I have (4) surfaces that I need to fill with something? 

*These are all I can come up with.. * :sad:

NO STEP 
KEEP OFF

FREEDOM ISN’T FREE 
THANK A VETERAN 

STAY BACK 100 METERS 
OR YOU WILL BE SHOT 

NEW & IMPROVED 
WHOOP ASS 

I would love to do some nose art on them but they are soooooo small.. I’m talking ½” small of painting surface. I’m just looking for something different and that kind of fits it look, if that makes any sense at all.. I’m painting them up tomorrow afternoon everything should be done and cleared by Friday and then off to Ray night for some of his magic (strings, spirals and tuning).. 

So what you do have team?? Let’s hear something that you think should be painted on the bow limbs? 

Thanks for your time everybody.. I’m looking forward to reading your replies. 

Tdc.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

You should incorporate the red tags that say remove before flight. could be cool for arrows or something.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

mt_elkhunter said:


> You should incorporate the red tags that say remove before flight. could be cool for arrows or something.


I never thought of that!.. I'll look into it, I like "remove before flight" but it really needs to be (4) words, 2 on each side of limb, so I need a total of 4 phases, 4 words each.. 

Sorry, Yeah I know I'm a pain in the Azz.. lol..





Actually I can go with a (3) word phrase!.. I just put them on each limb facing outwards. 

*Ok...So we got*

Remove before flight 

Pluck you 2 (I just thought of that) hahaa. 


I need at least (2) more.. 
Any other thoughts?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

like your limb ideas and remove before flight also. As a former engine builder for predator UAVs i do like the red remove before flight tags, seen people use in motorcycle exhaust also


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

How about "No step" and some black/yellow diagonal painted squares where you shouldn't hold the bow?


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking good so far!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Go with Freedom isn't free,thank a veteran


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



tdc57 said:


> I never thought of that!.. I'll look into it, I like "remove before flight" but it really needs to be (4) words, 2 on each side of limb, so I need a total of 4 phases, 4 words each..
> 
> Sorry, Yeah I know I'm a pain in the Azz.. lol..
> 
> ...


Caution: remove before flight. Might work


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sectick (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



ThomVis said:


> How about "No step" and some black/yellow diagonal painted squares where you shouldn't hold the bow?




I'd think top limb one side remove before flight all red with other split being yellow back step indicators would be sharp. Then just reverse and do same thing on bottom just switch sides. I think that would add some color and keep the aviation theme running. 

Also planes have multiple remove before flight tags and step warnings on them.


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Do any of these work? 

1.	Pressure makes diamonds.
2.	Courage is fear holding on a minute longer.
3.	In war there is no substitute for victory.
4.	When they're ready. 
5.	When you're not.
6.	When in doubt, empty your magazine.
7.	Odd objects attract fire. You are odd.
8.	Freedom will be defended
9.	nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears and sweat

a few more


The only easy day was yesterday
AIM towards the Enemy
Pull to set ... Release to detonate.


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

That rider sure has some nice curves very simular to the human femme. Nice to see a sexy she-bot or a hott alien with constructive uses of those curves.


----------



## AlaskaMark (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the "Vet" phrase, but being a vet, I am Bias..


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

I think this is great :- Pressure makes diamonds.
Phil


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Coolest thread on AT!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Coolest thread on AT!


Since the sharpie thread!!!!


----------



## hoytshooter35 (Jan 20, 2010)

THis is freaking awesome


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Dang, I hope for an update whenever this hits the top. Now I am contributing to the fakes.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Wheres the updates?


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I wouldn't paint the rubber. I still think it would end up cracking.
> 
> The release would be cool if you matched the bow like you said if it wasn't a backtension.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


yeah your probably right.. 

Thanks..













bbentley392t said:


> Pretty sure I just lost a few wrinkles, LOVE that color Shaun...if it were me, I'd leave the riser like that!


Cool.... Hey thanks Brad.. it gets better my friend  trust me.. hahahaa.





dsal said:


> Sure looks good so far, wainting on the finished look. Love the look of that pump.


Thank you.. thats kind of you to say.. 

Thanks for checking it out..





quickcat18 said:


> I think it would look cool to accent the sight and string stop but keep black in between the riser and anything else that is the same color.


I like the way you think!... That is exactly what I’m doing..




MGB said:


> IMHO
> 1) Grip actually matches real well already. I'd leave it.
> 2) +/- on painting the sight. It looks real sweet now, but it definitely would give a "totally" custom look.
> Either one, you could always paint later.(?)


Yep I couldn’t agree more to everything said.. That’s how I'm going about it.. 

Thank you for the confirmation





Buster of Xs said:


> The grip, I'd leave it or strip it and use a dye to make it green (then spray it with clear lacquer).
> 
> Paint the rubber on the string suppressor if it will work.


Thanks sir.. I did decided to leave the grip and I did decided to paint the string suppressor.. We'll see how it all turns out.. 

thank you..





apache pilot said:


> love this thread


Thanks!.. I'm glad you do..




Pizonarcher said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this, great thread.


Cool.. thank you!.. 




Beaver said:


> I vote leave the grip.


Yep,, thanks to everyone here I ended up leaving the grip.. 





gotmike said:


> here's a little reading for you for future projects... some cool stuf in there...
> http://www.shipcamouflage.com/warship_camouflage.htm


I love this kind of stuff.. thank you..





FoggDogg said:


> Looks awesome so far!


Thanks FD... I will get better  

Well.. That’s the plan at least hahahaaa...





kodyrm01 said:


> Cant wait to see it finished. This guy is full of talent. Keep up the awesome work.


That’s very kind of you to say.. Thank you.. please stop bye an check out the final pic of it..




shootingzeros said:


> love this thread


Hey thank you!.. I'm glad to hear that you do.. Lets hope you like the final product too.. if not!.. well that's cool too..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

UtterButter said:


> Hooked!


Thank you..







redruff said:


> So I was looking at my sexy element in the stand tonight...
> I see nose art, with her hair going up the tubes...giving a weird 3d quality? Idk! Maybe I was just bored in the stand?


Go with it!.. Nothing ventured nothing gained. I do like the way you think too.. 






BROX said:


> I would say 100% HOYT WHOOP ASS


Ok.. cool.. thats kind of what I was thinking too.. thanks..





TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> X's 2


Noted...






lbbf said:


> Wow this is awesome! You have some mad skills!


Hey thank you!.. I do appreciate the kind words...






AlaskaMark said:


> 100 % Hoyt WHUP AZZ....


Noted... 

Thank you..







Cdpkook132 said:


> 100% Pure Hoyt Whoop Ass
> 
> I think pure should go in there as well
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


you know!.. I did like the way that this sounded. so I did it.. I took you advice and came up with this.. 












Yeah i fricken spelled (prue) wrong.. So i had to go back and fix it!.. Dam you!.. lol..







dw'struth said:


> Love the color!! Keep the pic coming!


Will do, right after I get down responding to all of these past comments.. 





Firelineman said:


> Gosh this is awesome


Thank you Firelineman.. I'm glad you like it so far.. 

Thanks for checking it out..





vftcandy said:


> Good morning everyone! Just checking in.


Forward progress is being made, pic to follow shortly.. 

Thanks for checking it out..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Honeymonster said:


> what are you doing on AT?? get back to painting, ppl here are eager to see pictures!
> 
> :teeth:
> 
> ...


Yeah I needed to take a brake.. I can only take so much paint fumes hahaha.. 
Why not trophies.. Well... It needs to match the theme. I just didn’t feel right about changing it up.. SO i went with bottles of booze.. hahahahaaa..





TexasRaised said:


> That looks pretty slick !!!


Hey thanks man.. I'm glad you like it.. Thanks for checking it out..






shanehood said:


> Nice work man love the green , on a side note ,how do you like the bull dog adhesion promoter , since my shop switched to water born products the adhesion sucks when it comes to painting motor parts and such , just looking for some feed back from a fellow painter thanks Shane .


Hey thank you.. Yeah I really do like Bull Dog.. I've tried a few other brands and they just work as well, dry as quick, spray on evenly, etc as bull dog.. Granted bull dog is $15 a can where the other stuff is 5-7 per can.. But again life has taught me that you get what you pay for.. Best of luck with it..






Goathollerbucks said:


> awesome bow man cant waiit to see the finished product!


Hey thank s… I’m really close to finishing it up now.. it really look cool IMHO. 





Buster of Xs said:


> Your kill signs could be WAFFLES. :lol:


I must of missed the boat here  sorry I don’t understand the WAFFLES.. Bacon I can understand. lol..







mt_elkhunter said:


> You should do a pin up in a dominatrix outfit and name your bow "Dame n' atrix". Do arrows broad heads or skull. Hell even tracks would be cool.


All good ideas for sure.. I do like to draw me up a sexy dom every now and then, but sadly this will not be the time.. hahahaa.. I will give the advice strong consideration thou.. 

Thanks!..





kilerhamilton said:


> I think a pattern of deer skulls and Hoyt would be sweet in like a Loui vation checker would be bad arse


Too Beverley hills ish for me.. I grew up on a farm so I'm about basics with pazas .. hahahahaa..





Beentown said:


> Feather and euro racks.


No.. Your thinking too Hunting ish.. this is more war / target ish. 





alefone said:


> Very impressive work.....great job


Hey thank you.. I’m glad you like it.. 





ChizCRX35 said:


> I think you should go with Apples. The apple on the head is the oldest archery cliche there is. Plus - it's Hoyt's logo.
> 
> An apple with an arrow through it would be cool too.


I did miss this one.. I could have worked it in too.. Sorry!.. that was a GREAT idea too..





OneArmArrowSlinger said:


> Awesome thread. Subscribe!


Thanks man.. its coming to close here shortly.. hopefully you’ll like the end product..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Hahaha PRUE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.. I'm a DORK.. but in my defense I was drinking quite heavily and it was late at night.. some people drink and drive, I drink a paint.. hahahahaaaa. 




Whaack said:


> HAHA! Too many beers while working on a project will do that to you.


Yep.. not every time thou  






kdog23 said:


> That is cominng out better than I ever could have imagined! I had a hard time figureing out how you would pull this off with all the skinny tubes but you sir have created a beauty!


I really do like this comment.. thank you.. that was my whole goal here, to paint up something that no one has done are really even thought of doing.. I had my doubts at the beginning but once I started down the path it just all comes naturally, well not all.. hahahaha. 

I’m glad you like it and I’m stoked to hear that it passed you expectations.. 

Thank you.. 





bowtech2006 said:


> Thats an awesome talent you have! Bow looks great so far!!!


Hey thank you.. I'm glad you like to so far.. Thanks for checking it out.. 






mathewsrzn1992 said:


> Awesome work


Thank you!..





insanity6828 said:


> That looks very good like the woman great work


Thanks Man.. I really appreciate the kind words..







killerloop said:


> rut ro,,, PRUE,, gulp!


Hahahahahahaaaaa.. thanks!... 





dwagoner said:


> Looking good brother!!!!!


Hey thank you Sir.. I'm glad you like it.. Means a LOT.. 

Thanks..






JReed said:


> Lol.. this bow looks awesome. Keep up the good work..
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Hey thank you.. I will.. I've actually got a nice picture dump coming up real soon too..





AK&HIboy said:


> Every good project that involves liquor will entitle some minor "adjustments" the next day!I like your style!


My thoughts exactly!.. lol.. Thank you for understanding...


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> Been wanting a OD green setup and figured if you are willing to try it on a carbon bow I should try my TS quiver first to get my feet wet,so...I sanded,cleaned and sprayed tonight after allot,I mean Allot of cheap bourbon!!!!!
> View attachment 1519457


Yeah.. there we go!.... Projects.. we love projects!.. Congrads sir.. it looks GREAT.. be sure to clear it once its dry.. Sorry if you already know that.. my bad.. But look GREAT and congrads on doing it yourself and saving you some $$$..





Ray knight said:


> That color looks insane!!!!


Yeah thank you RK.. I'm gald you like it.. I do love your tase in bows too.. you've got quite an eye for color.. 

Thanks.. I'm really happy with how it turned out.. it really screams 1947 to me.. hahahaa...






dcaudle1 said:


> You do great work!


Hey thank you!.. I'm glad you like it..its not for everybody that’s for sure.. but I’m glad you hear that you like it thou… 





L.I.Archer said:


> Make a small template of a deer skull with antlers and spray paint one on the riser for every buck you harvest. Make it small enough to fit on the tube.


Excellent ideas.. thank you.. and Yeah you can make it small enough that wouldn’t be a problem..





gotmike said:


> how about just an arrow??? just that simple... a good old fashioned arrow <====={{{{...


I thought about it, but drawing small straight lines are not my favorite thing to do.. 






bowtecha said:


> nice work there looks nice


Hey thank you I’m glad you like it.. I’m having a lot fun painting it so hopefully it will turn out ok 






dwagoner said:


> like your limb ideas and remove before flight also. As a former engine builder for predator UAVs i do like the red remove before flight tags, seen people use in motorcycle exhaust also


I hear you and understand the need and look of the tags, but I have such a small area to work with 1/2 I can figure out how to make it look good.. sorry.. 



ThomVis said:


> How about "No step" and some black/yellow diagonal painted squares where you shouldn't hold the bow?


I like the "No Step". but the painted squares are quite what I'm going for.. I'm looking to do this up in as few colors as possible. I have vision I'm going with and it really doesn’t involve a lot of color.. but I can totally see what you’re saying.. Trust me.. and thanks too..






Firelineman said:


> Looking good so far!


Thank you.. I'm glad you like it so far.. forward progress is being made and updated pic coming soon.. for what it worth that is.





xibowhunter said:


> Go with Freedom isn't free, thank a veteran


Going down that path now.. Thanks you for the confirmation..






Cdpkook132 said:


> Caution: remove before flight. Might work
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it about.. Trust me I did, but it was too visual for me, it was calling out for something I couldn’t do with the space i had.. Sorry..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sectick said:


> I'd think top limb one side remove before flight all red with other split being yellow back step indicators would be sharp. Then just reverse and do same thing on bottom just switch sides. I think that would add some color and keep the aviation theme running.
> 
> Also planes have multiple remove before flight tags and step warnings on them.


Like the idea.. It’s just tooooo much color for this project that’s all.. Thanks for the thought thou.. 

Tdc..





Timberdog said:


> Do any of these work?
> 
> 1.	Pressure makes diamonds.
> 2.	Courage is fear holding on a minute longer.
> ...


Yeah.. I like a few of those!! Thank you TD..





hoytsdaddy said:


> That rider sure has some nice curves very simular to the human femme. Nice to see a sexy she-bot or a hott alien with constructive uses of those curves.


You know I never thought about it.. but I have been looking at a lot of femme porn so maybe... lololol.. Seriously thou.. Thank you!.. I'm glad you like it.. it wasn’t easy to fit someone in the space I had but overall I'm pretty happy with how its turning out.. 

Again thank you for your time and cool compliments 

Tdc..






AlaskaMark said:


> I love the "Vet" phrase, but being a vet, I am Bias..


Noted.. thank you!..





Bryan Thacker said:


> Coolest thread on AT!


I don’t know about that.. But THANK YOU for liking it thou.. !!






hoytshooter35 said:


> THis is freaking awesome


Thank man.. I’m having fun and I’m glad you like it so far. Best is yet to come thou.. 

Thanks again for checking it out too.. 






Beentown said:


> Dang, I hope for an update whenever this hits the top. Now I am contributing to the fakes.


No worries at all.. Actually now that I’ve had the opportunity to respond to everyone, I can post up some updates for the team review and comments.. 

Thanks for checking it out.. Now please check out the updates and let me know what you think.. 

Thank you,,


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Update with pic’s 

Hey team, well it’s a ben awhile so I thought I would do another picture dumb. You should like this one as it provides you with a overall feel / look I’m going for..  

Well… lets see… where to begin.. 

Well here’s where we left off last time. I finished up painting the base color, did a dry fit of everything and before any of the nose art was started this is what it looked like. 























I started on the nose art, I was feeling patriotic and mixed up some red white and blue. 












And propped it up for painting:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

For the bottom of the bow I put on a colorful marking that was used on quite a bit of our planes in the 40’s marking, then I looked at it while from different angles 





































And decided to get rid of it, it was just too colorful; luckily, I had something else in mind so I went with the old standby  














This allowed me to carry on with my green, white and black thing I had going.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

After painting in all of the words on the moved on to the pin up. I actually did her in 3 phases. 

Here’s the initial layout look; 













Here’s I’ve added some color and starting to work on the details 














Here’s our pinup just before final touches were applied. 













With the bow now complete (you’ll see them next update) it was time to move on the limbs. 

Here’s what I started with. 













After I wet sanded them with 400 then 600gr, I applied 2 light coats for adhesive premotor then started spraying on the base coat. 

I really wanted to go with white limbs with green lettering, I thought that it would look so cool / so different.. it was a tough choice but ended up going with the base coat color. I still might paint the cams white, IDK TBD at this point. 

This is what my inside limbs will read  












Outside limbs, I’m going a hole new direction, once I think of it. Hhahhaahaa. 



Well team that’s all I have for now. My next pic updated will be its last, my goad this weekend is to complete the finish, ie. I need to still clear, wet sand, and clear again. Then when it dries I need to put it all together so I can ship off everything to “Ray Knight” next week.. Ray will be preforming basic gold package ie. (cam swap, custom strings and complete tune up it).. 

Thank you all for your time and have a great weekend everyone.. 

Tdc.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

What was prep for the limbs?? when you sanded down ho easily did the graphics come off?? and was there white primer or anything under the black on the limbs??


----------



## AlaskaMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like it is still prue instead of pure. I just love the bow though. Especially the limbs.. Thanks so much...


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

tdc57 said:


> After painting in all of the words on the moved on to the pin up. I actually did her in 3 phases.
> 
> Here’s the initial layout look;
> 
> ...


it looks awesome dude i love it! and ray will make it shoot great!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

:tongue:


tdc57 said:


> After painting in all of the words on the moved on to the pin up. I actually did her in 3 phases.
> 
> Here’s the initial layout look;
> 
> ...


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Your "AIM TOWARDS THE ENEMY" needs to be on the outside of the limbs.

Edit: I can't believe you painted over the Demo bow limbs. Demo bows were cool!


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Being a veteran of the army, I dont like the aim towards enemy. I think this is in reference to the claymore. It says "Front Toward Enemy" I would hate to see more work but I feel that it should say that.


----------



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

May consider changing " front toward enemy" to " Home of the free because of the brave". Just a ideal

Mike


Home of the free, because of the brave. If you like your freedom thank a VETERAN. 
Thank you to all who served.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> What was prep for the limbs?? when you sanded down ho easily did the graphics come off?? and was there white primer or anything under the black on the limbs??


Sorry about that, I figured everyone was pretty much pictured out so I left it out this time around.. my bad.. 

The limbs.. Actually the limbs where the only pieces that had a clear / protective coating on it, so it did take some time to remove all the stickers. Yeah the substrate was just laminated so once the stickers were removed it was a breez to prep.. 






AlaskaMark said:


> Looks like it is still prue instead of pure. I just love the bow though. Especially the limbs.. Thanks so much...



I got us both covered  and thanks!.. 
















scott*devin said:


> it looks awesome dude i love it! and ray will make it shoot great!


Hey thank you!.. Yeah I'm really excited about getting Ray involved in this project, he's my man who going to pull this whole thing together for me, I'm really looking forward to completing this project. Did you know that I haven’t shoot my bow in like 3-4 weeks.. I'm dying here.. lol..





olehemlock said:


> :tongue:


Hey thanks!.. 





archerm3 said:


> Your "AIM TOWARDS THE ENEMY" needs to be on the outside of the limbs.
> 
> Edit: I can't believe you painted over the Demo bow limbs. Demo bows were cool!


I'll look into that one, thanks for the heads up.. 

sorry but Yeah I painted over them.. I had “bone crusher” limbs on there before, I would have painted over them to, but I traded them away for these. So yeah they got painted.. its all about forward progress, breaking eggs to make an omelet, etc.. I thought I covered this before ??? lol,lol.. jk.. sorry just having some fun…  but yeah for the record I did cover all of this before 





mt_elkhunter said:


> Being a veteran of the army, I dont like the aim towards enemy. I think this is in reference to the claymore. It says "Front Toward Enemy" I would hate to see more work but I feel that it should say that.


Well first and foremost thank you so much for your service!.. 

As for the reference, to me it simply means towards the enemy, (foreign or domestic) simply towards the enemy. Sorry I'm a tea party kind of guy (less and smaller government) and an proud member of the Oath keeper 











So i tend to look at things a little different than others, right or wrong that’s just me. 






Missul8r said:


> May consider changing " front toward enemy" to " Home of the free because of the brave". Just a ideal
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



You know Mike, that’s a good idea, really I wish I would have thought of it a few days ago when I was doing it. I do like that phase and how it pulls together the top and bottom limbs. But here’s my BIG problem at this point, “everything” has 5 coats of clear on it now Mike, I’ve wet sanded it, re cleared it, and it will literally kills me to go back, did I say it would kill me!.. if i go back in now to re-sand down the limbs, all 4 sides down to the paint (need to remove the old lettering) and re-spay the base coat then re due all (2) limbs booth sides = 4 painted surfaces.. kills me. So yeah at this point, as much as I like the new improved saying, it’s just not going to happen.. 

Sorry!. 

Shaun


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Lookin good! Can't wait to see the progress and ultimately the finished product. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

why would he want to change it away from "front toward enemy". Paint what you want, it doesn't bother this Marine! the bow looks good man keep up the good work. Next think you know some airforce vets will say the kill stamps offend them!!!


----------



## Wesleelanier (Oct 10, 2012)

wish I had the talent and/or ideas to do something like this


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got to ask, why no "oath keeper" on bow?


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking good to me.. What cams are you getting? What color strings? Are you painting up the arrows to match?


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

tdc57 said:


> Sorry about that, I figured everyone was pretty much pictured out so I left it out this time around.. my bad..
> 
> The limbs.. Actually the limbs where the only pieces that had a clear / protective coating on it, so it did take some time to remove all the stickers. Yeah the substrate was just laminated so once the stickers were removed it was a breez to prep..
> 
> ...


lol he will make it shoot so good it will be like cheating and man ur gonna have to buy one to shoot until you get this one put together lol


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Ooooooo cooooool so far


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

When is it going to be done???


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

hambini said:


> *why would he want to change it away from "front toward enemy*". Paint what you want, it doesn't bother this Marine! the bow looks good man keep up the good work. Next think you know some airforce vets will say the kill stamps offend them!!!


Apparently you didn't see many claymore mines while at sea? I'll explain. The statement obviously came from offhand knowledge of the printing on the front of a claymore, which, in order to be anatomically correct, the saying "toward enemy" should be on the side of the device that the projectiles go out from. It would be the same as putting tiger teeth on the rear of a motorcycle instead of the front. Or flames on a car that eminate from back bumper to the front. 

:laugh::gossip::boink:


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Wow great work man! All I want is to find someone to painting riser a gloss white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

archerm3 said:


> Apparently you didn't see many claymore mines while at sea? I'll explain. The statement obviously came from offhand knowledge of the printing on the front of a claymore, which, in order to be anatomically correct, the saying "toward enemy" should be on the side of the device that the projectiles go out from. It would be the same as putting tiger teeth on the rear of a motorcycle instead of the front. Or flames on a car that eminate from back bumper to the front.
> 
> :laugh::gossip::boink:


:thumbs_up


----------



## JBR74 (Nov 19, 2012)

You do some amazing work, 

I expected this thread to be some dip**** who spray painted his bow and made it look like crap, but was pleasantly surprised at how good your other work is, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Bow is finished and on its way back. She's a shooter too!! Really nice bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Ray no pics!!??


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Ray no pics!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sworn to secrecy. He will get it tomorrow but he has to go out of town for a few weeks so i hope he gets some pics up


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Here is the only pic i can share


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

RK, that's not a bow picture. 

OK then, which cams did he go with? Throw us a bone?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> Chris, that's not a bow picture.
> 
> OK then, which cams did he go with? Throw us a bone?


Good ones  Some say...the best! Its a franken bow. Hopefully he will chime in and give the details.


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Spirals????


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey thanks team.. 
Just a quick update, Ray knight has completed the following (cam swap, custom stings, install and setup the sights, rest and tune it all in, including but not limited too, DW, DL, paper and static tuning, setting the peep, ensuring proper cam lean, etc, etc) I should be getting it back Friday the 23rd, so pics will be posted up.. This Friday night!.. I can’t wait to shoot it.. 


For what its worth: 
Chris / Ray knight was wonderful to work with, he took the time to answer all of my questions, no matter how stupid they were, he made recommendations for product upgrades, (ie) switched out my QAD hunter for a HDX (which I did  , he printed me some new distance labels for the scope after he sighted everything in, he showed me several string color recommendations, double checked all shooter requirements, set the cam lean, doubled up his protection on the press just to make sure that no detents are left on the limbs from pressing, etc, etc.. basically he is top notch professional in every level of interaction and craft.. I would highly recommend him / his work to anyone who seeks it.. 

Ooo yah.. PLUS he fricken QUICK!..:teeth:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

So until then, I thought that I would take the time and show the team another kind of cool / different project I’m currently completing. It fits this current project pretty well. So here’s goes.. 


I’m building a 1947 B24 rudder section (I’ll let that one sink in lol)… That I’ll be turning into a desk for my office  


Here’s what the plane original rudder looks like, just in case you were curious: 














Here’s a quick preview of my project. NOTE the real rudder is 14’ long and is over 8’ wide, I’m building this desk 8’ long 4’ wide. 

This is how my project started. I was just trying to see / figure it out 














Once the radius looked about right, metal studs were introduced, cut and shaped 













Jumping ahead, here we have the frame completed 














Wrapping the desk in aluminum panels.. Good times  













Quick peek at the underside. Yeah I’ll be riveting those into the wood studs too.. I found some special wood rivets that I used. It / they worked out quite well IMO


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here I’m starting on my polishing, all of the aluminum has been riveted down and forward progress is being made. 















For what it’s worth I used just over 1250 aluminum rivets for this project. Here are a few during shoots. We’ve all been here before..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Then I made up some legs for desk 













































That’s about as far as I’ve gotten to date. I still need to paint them up and put them together, put some nose art on it, etc. You get the idea of what I’ve going for. 

Here’s my project for today, I get to repaint and build my garage work station.. I’m going to fave some with Dad’s area.. haha

























Thanks for your time everyone and have a great one. And if you have the time PLEASE stop by this Friday night and check out the completed bow pics.. 

Tdc.


----------



## ChizCRX35 (Apr 1, 2012)

You are a talented dude. Very cool.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

ChizCRX35 said:


> You are a talented dude. Very cool.


hay thank you.. I just really enjoy my “special projects”  I was extremely lucky, my Dad took the time to teach me how to build things, work on cars, shoot guns, etc.. I’ve actually built quite a bit of furniture in my time.. My son wants a water bed this Christmas, so I’m building him one. Hahaha.. it should be cool, well it should be different I can guarantee that.. hahahahhaa. 

Thanks again thou. 

Shaun


----------



## USMC#1 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome can't wait for,the final pics!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Forgot its thanksgiving.. He wont have it until Friday. It looks awesome!! He did a really nice job on the painting for sure.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

That desk will be amazing!! Probably of HUGE value if you ever decide to make them for sale.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks incredible..! One question though, the roller guard is threaded onto a stud that sticks out of the riser... How did you get the that stud out of the riser..? Was it just epoxied in place..?


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

That is some nice work. Can't wait to see the final product.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Same here. Would like to see the finish bow. [ Later


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome desk, something tells me you don't have much time for tv. Will be waiting impateintly for the pics tomorrow night....lol


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

How has no one bumped this today!!! I though it would be done at the end of today??


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

bump. Waiting on pics...


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

really like the desk dude cant wait for the final pics of the bow!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Last Update / Project Closure*

Well team luckily for you  this is my last update on this project, as I’m happy to report that my WWII theme bow is DONE!.. Yes… I figure it’s not to up compound bow. 


So before we start down this last set of pic’s I just wanted to take a little time out and thank you all for your tremendous support, help and advice during this build.. All of it was deeply appreciated.. Thank you.. 

Sit back and light them if you got um,  



Builder’s note:

After I put on 3 coast of clear on it, I let it dry and then wet sanded it with 1100 gr paper, cleaned it and sprayed 1 more coat of clear over it. Its pretty dam smooth now and really glossy. (NOTE) If I wanted to take the finish down to a semi-gloss I could wet sand it again with some 11-12, or 1500gr paper or if I wanted a matt finish then I would take some 0000 steel wool too it.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok…. Soo here’s where we left off. 

Underside of the limbs are done and mounted on the hardware: 













Laying everything out for final installation


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Other side:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here’s what the bow looked like at the next phase:


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

I also decided to try something a little different, so I took one of my 30MM shell casing filled it full of packing peanuts, added the stud, expoyed it up. 












































Then proceeded to paint it up.


























NOTE: I did not get to finish these up, so I’m a little bummed.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here we are down to the final set of pics team, now comes true judgment day, (did I or didn’t I) pull off the world’s first WWII themed compound bow? Its up too you the AT group to decide.. 


Pause for dramatics…………………………………………………


Hahahahha

Sorry.. 

Here 

Are 

The 

completed 


pics 


for 


you 


too


review


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are my old cams, rest and some other goodies













Ok were getting close.. hahahahaa.


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here you go Team, my shot a painting up a Carbon Matrix Plus bow in a WWII nose art theme. Be gentle.. hahahha..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Then I just did a test fit to see what my DIY stab looked like, even know I’m only about 25% complete at this time. This gives me an indea if I’m moving forward with it or not.. 
























I haven’t even started on this side yet..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Lets end this thread with some string porn  RayKnight did GREAT job on them and the rest of the bow.. Extremely happy..


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

P.S. 

Before: 













After 











Before: 













After: 














Thank you so much for your time everybody!.. I hope you enjoyed the ride..  

Tdc


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome, man! Great job. :nod:

The 30s are a very cool idea, too. Very creative.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Did you do that bow for Ray?
Lol....SpiralX's on an element, that's gotta be Ray!

Man what an awesome project!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

This bow looks WAAAY better in person! Thanks for letting me play with it!! Very cool project


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

HVAC said:


> Awesome work! Thanks for sharing!



Hey thanks. It was a fun project. I'm glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

redruff said:


> Did you do that bow for Ray?
> Lol....SpiralX's on an element, that's gotta be Ray!
> 
> Man what an awesome project!


I did the custom strings, SpiralX cam swap and tuning. Its for him. He did the hard stuff!


----------



## Mathewsboy00 (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

amazing the stabilizer is gonna be a nice touch too


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

I like the stab!! Great idea


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Buster of Xs said:


> Awesome, man! Great job. :nod:
> 
> The 30s are a very cool idea, too. Very creative.


Hey thanks Man.. I’m glad you like it.. 





redruff said:


> Did you do that bow for Ray?
> Lol....SpiralX's on an element, that's gotta be Ray!
> 
> Man what an awesome project!



Yeah Its got Ray written all over it  but Yeah.. NO its mine.. hahaha.. 

Thank you.. very kind of you say.. 





Ray knight said:


> This bow looks WAAAY better in person! Thanks for letting me play with it!! Very cool project


NO please thank you RK.. you did a fantastic job all the way around.. It’s very much appreciated.


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent looking bow and desk....


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Eh', kinda disappointed to be honest... 

Great work Shaun, it takes a giant pair of 7lb. brass balls to strip down a bow like that and completely customize it to truly make it your very own...it's been amazing to watch this process unfold step by step and I feel fortunate to have been involved, even if it was just trading components. AMAZING, KUDOS!!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Great job to all involved.

Hey Ray, what kinda numbers did the Spirals produce? Also, how do they feel on the Matrix?


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mathewsboy00 said:


> awesome!!


Hey thank you.. I'm glad you like it.. I had a lot of fun with it..




scott*devin said:


> amazing the stabilizer is gonna be a nice touch too


Yeah I'm going to finish painting it up and see what it looks like.. It's different for sure. 

Thanks again for checking it out too.. 

Tdc.





Ray knight said:


> I like the stab!! Great idea


Well I'm out of $$$ LOL.. so I'll use this until I can buy some fancy one like you got


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

She looks gorgeous:tongue: and the bow is awesome looking too:thumbs_up


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



Beentown said:


> Great job to all involved.
> 
> Hey Ray, what kinda numbers did the Spirals produce? Also, how do they feel on the Matrix?


338 IBO. Dropped 14#. They feel awesome! Rock hard wall. Super smooth.... Spirals!!


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Jekel said:


> Excellent looking bow and desk....



Hey thank you.. I’m glad you like them.. I do enjoy my projects..  





bbentley392t said:


> Eh', kinda disappointed to be honest...
> 
> Great work Shaun, it takes a giant pair of 7lb. brass balls to strip down a bow like that and completely customize it to truly make it your very own...it's been amazing to watch this process unfold step by step and I feel fortunate to have been involved, even if it was just trading components. AMAZING, KUDOS!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Hahahhaa. that was good..

No seriously thou.. Thank you!.. I’m glad to hear that you enjoyed the journey, sometimes that’s the best part.. As for the project itself.. Well I’ve done enough things to know that I wasn’t gong to step on my thing in front of everybody so I wasn’t too concerned there. But I didn’t know how it would turn out thou.. I’m happy to say that I’m happy with my new toy 

Thank you again for everything!.. 

Shaun 




Beentown said:


> Great job to all involved.
> 
> Hey Ray, what kinda numbers did the Spirals produce? Also, how do they feel on the Matrix?



He what he told me was at 48 PW and a 400gr arrow it was shooting 256 fps and had a IBO of 338


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

maxxis88 said:


> great job!!


Hey thank you!.. I'm glad you like it. its different thats for sure.. 

Thanks again. 

Tdc.





olehemlock said:


> She looks gorgeous:tongue: and the bow is awesome looking too:thumbs_up



Hey thanks.. Yeah I had it out to the local shop today and a few teen girls pick up and really like it too, so I kind of knew I’m ok in public with it. Hahaha.. I’m really happy with how it turned out.. Thank you again for the kind words..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Ray knight said:


> 338 IBO. Dropped 14#. They feel awesome! Rock hard wall. Super smooth.... Spirals!!


what size spirals again????


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*



dwagoner said:


> what size spirals again????


7.0


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

*I’m painting my Carbon Matrix plus (pic heavy)*

Man that looks great and thank you for sharing


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

just looked through every page seriously your a talented person. awesome work on all of your projects including the bow!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

You better be one helluva a crack shot to own a bow that looks that good ! Tight work bud imp2:


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

you can't end the thread just yet... you need to post up in a month or two to show how those limbs are holding up to having paint on them... especially with that flex and snap... that's alot of force for the paint to hold up to... and maybe a video of it shooting once you get that stabilizer done... i do like that idea for the stabilizer though... give's me a moment of HMMMM.... get's me thinking... lol...


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

Beentown said:


> Great job to all involved.
> 
> Hey Ray, what kinda numbers did the Spirals produce? Also, how do they feel on the Matrix?


i am dying to know this too


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

nvm i finished reading the thread i seen the numbers i may have an element with spirals


----------



## tdc57 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey team, 
Thank you all again for your time and kind words.. I’ll do a follow-up in a month or so of using the bow to show everyone how its holding together, or not and perhaps some decent grouping  

I just wanted everyone to know that I’m taking off for 3-4 weeks in 8 hrs. My company farmed me out and I’ll be going to “NY, Florida, New Jersey, New Orleans, Hell I don’t know.. I just know I’ll be preforming building / safety inspections, verifying livable conditions, reviewing structural & MEP damage, etc from the last few storms.. All of that kind of fun stuff!, at least I don’t work for the insurance company, I’ll be there providing a reality check to them hahaha.… So I’m assumeing that I will not be able to log on, I’ll actually be lucky to have power and clean hot water .. I did this for New Orleans a few years back, it gets pretty exciting at times 

Anyway. Thank you again for your time and participation in this thread. I'll get back to everyone when I can. 

Have a great one..

Tdc.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Turned out great. You sure are gifted with an artists talent. Be safe out their the next few weeks working!


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

you sure do a++++ work. the bow is beautiful.


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

It looks great man, nice work!!


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

i want one


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I watched this thread from the beginning.Out standing and unique.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

What's with the bs Nazi crap mate ?


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Hammersfan said:


> What's with the bs Nazi crap mate ?


Not nazi crap mate! those are art taken from american boomers from world war 2.The men who painted them on there boomers in the 40s keep you from doing the Goose Step mate!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

salmon killer said:


> Not nazi crap mate! those are art taken from american boomers from world war 2.The men who painted them on there boomers in the 40s keep you from doing the Goose Step mate!


It is sad that very few of them still are living and that there are even fewer that are anything like them.

Truly....they were the greatest generation. :usa2:


----------



## www.jjtucci (Dec 10, 2008)

Great job


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

salmon killer said:


> Not nazi crap mate! those are art taken from american boomers from world war 2.The men who painted them on there boomers in the 40s keep you from doing the Goose Step mate!


I've been unable to reply due to this website being down.

Ok, so you didn't paint them because you like them, they are reproductions from a different era. I still wouldn't paint the German version of the swastika on anything I owned, they are a symbol of evil, both then and now. 

And, are you saying that US forces are the reason that Germany was defeated ? Because if you are I'd like to point out that both New Zealand (where I was raised) and England (where I was born) sacrificed a lot of good people keeping me free too. And, they were in there fighting and dying quite a bit earlier than US forces.


----------



## HMD1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cool p40 stuff! I think soda blasting would have been a faster way too prep then a sand with a red scuff then seal and then first color . Might have been alittle easier for ya I hate sanding by hand ! :thumbs_up


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

Hammersfan said:


> I've been unable to reply due to this website being down.
> 
> Ok, so you didn't paint them because you like them, they are reproductions from a different era. I still wouldn't paint the German version of the swastika on anything I owned, they are a symbol of evil, both then and now.
> 
> And, are you saying that US forces are the reason that Germany was defeated ? Because if you are I'd like to point out that both New Zealand (where I was raised) and England (where I was born) sacrificed a lot of good people keeping me free too. And, they were in there fighting and dying quite a bit earlier than US forces.


are you really going to cut into this guys thread because you want to rip on americans??? really??? his artwork is just that artwork... it's paying homage to the fighter pilots who fought, and died, trying to win the war... i believe that these kill marks were painted on fighter planes and bombers on all sides... end of story...


----------



## Timberdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Hammersfan said:


> What's with the bs Nazi crap mate ?



OMG what are like 15 years old? I mean seriously, come on, you really can’t be that ignorant are you?? 

Have you ever even tried to google WWII nose art before?? http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=WWII+Nose+art&qpvt=WWII+Nose+art&FORM=IGRE 

Almost all of the planes during the 40’s (WWII) had some sort of nose art on them.. When we “America” would shot down a germen or Japanese fighter, they would mark their planes as trophy’s, to signify a victory kill. 

Here are a few pic’s I pulled off the web as examples for you look at and learn a thing or two about the greatest generation in history.. 
















































































































I am glad there are people like TDC around who can remind us of those times long forgotten.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

gotmike said:


> are you really going to cut into this guys thread because you want to rip on americans??? really??? his artwork is just that artwork... it's paying homage to the fighter pilots who fought, and died, trying to win the war... i believe that these kill marks were painted on fighter planes and bombers on all sides... end of story...


*** ? Where did you get the idea I posted in this thread just because I wanted to 'rip on americans' ??? 

I saw some swastikas, and I reacted. He told me what they were, which I acknowledged in my post!


----------

